
Virtual reality will complete transformation of children into zombies - spking
http://nypost.com/2016/05/01/virtual-reality-will-complete-transformation-of-children-into-zombies/
======
silverlight
That has got to be one of the most pointless, low-effort pieces of "writing" I
have ever read in my life. VR is bad for kids because Ben Affleck won't let
his 4 year old see Batman and your daughter didn't like the IMAX at the
aquarium? What?

I do think there is a lot of merit in being cautious with any new technology
when it comes to children (I have an HTC Vive at home now and my 5 year old
and 3 year old are not using it), but c'mon, in what way did this article
contribute to that discussion in any way? And honestly, in general, why is an
article from the NY Post's "write whatever you want" section even HN-worthy?

